# Vim zawija linie

## wolk

mimo ze w pliku .vimrc mam ustawione set nowrap to podczas edytowania plikow o rozszerzeniu *.txt vim zawija mi linie w okolicy 80 znaku. Czy to jakis patch dodany przez gentoo? jak moge to wylaczyc?

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## Arfrever

Po uruchomieniu Vimu możesz:

```
:set tw=0
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## wolk

sprawdzilem nic to nie daje

----------

## Crenshaw

obejrzyj jeszcze raz swoje .vimrc powinno byc cos w tym stylu

```
au FileType text setlocal textwidth=80
```

i wywal

----------

## wolk

moj .vimrc wygalda tak:

set nowrap

set sw=4

set ts=4

i wiersze sa caly czas zawijane

----------

## w.tabin

 *wolk wrote:*   

> moj .vimrc wygalda tak:
> 
> set nowrap
> 
> set sw=4
> ...

 

Sprawdź czy nie masz jeszcze jednego pliku .vimrc. Może on być w /etc/vim/.vimrc.

Ten plik może ci mieszać.

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

nie łatwiej set nowrap ?

----------

## YANOUSHek

set wrap zawija linie na końcu okienka (jeśli się nie mieszczą na szerokość. Jeśli VIm zawija w okolicach 80 znaku to tylko i wyłącznie wina błędnie ustawionego textwidth.

----------

## c0oba

Błędnie jak błędnie. Przy domyślnej wielkoście czcionki ~80 znaków to szerokość strony a4 na wydruku, dlatego vim dla nie źródeł, domyślnie ustawia textwidth na taką wartość.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *c0oba wrote:*   

> Błędnie jak błędnie. Przy domyślnej wielkoście czcionki ~80 znaków to szerokość strony a4 na wydruku, dlatego vim dla nie źródeł, domyślnie ustawia textwidth na taką wartość.

 

vim domyslnie ustawia textwidth na 0 sprawdz sobie :help textwidth

do zalozyciela watku: do /etc/vim/vimrc nie chcialo Ci sie zajrzec?

```

" In text files, limit the width of text to 78 characters, but be careful

  " that we don't override the user's setting.

  autocmd BufNewFile,BufRead *.txt

        \ if &tw == 0 && ! exists("g:leave_my_textwidth_alone") |

        \     setlocal textwidth=78 |

        \ endif

```

----------

## c0oba

W takim razie pewnie wina starej konfiguracji, może starsze wersje to ustawiały, albo jakiś inny automagiczny sposób. Ja tego nie ruszłem, ale że mi się podoba to nie marudziłem.

----------

## wolk

crenshaw: no tez mam ten fragment w /etci/vim/vimrc jednak nie wiem co mam dopisac do ~/.vimrc zeby exists("g:leave_my_textwidth_alone") ewaluowalo to true.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *wolk wrote:*   

> crenshaw: no tez mam ten fragment w /etci/vim/vimrc jednak nie wiem co mam dopisac do ~/.vimrc zeby exists("g:leave_my_textwidth_alone") ewaluowalo to true.

 

let g:leave_my_textwidth_alone=1

----------

